# Fin and Feather 16 Re-build



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good, man. But if it's structurally sound, I'd say just remove all hardware, sand and repaint inside and out and get it back on the water. That layout isn't too bad and the best fishing season of the year is rapidly approaching!


----------



## flaco31 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's not, lots of soaked foam and the front deck is in bad shape, I completely understand what your saying


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the Fin & Feather club! I feel like I looked at that one when I was looking to buy my Fin & Feather, also. I didn't have to do a complete rebuild, but I do have a thread on here where I took it apart and built it up to my liking. Feel free to hit me up if you have any questions. I'm down in Miami (I assume you are as well)


----------



## flaco31 (Mar 31, 2015)

I saw your build and your skiff is beautiful. Thank you for your help


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Just did the same thing! Found a 95 fin and feather and I'm gutting and putting in new decks and floor.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

I always thought the fin and feather was a great looking skiff. Back in the 90s I saw one slip out through Sebastian inlet he had no problem. I had no idea there were some still around.Good luck have fun.


----------

